# Clinton River Fishing (Yates to River Bend Park)



## Mud Stompper (Jan 10, 2008)

My Father is interested in fishing the Clinton this spring. Anyone have any recommendations for an older gentlemen to gain fairly safe access to the river? What type of a lure/bait he should use? I know the DNR has planted fry the past few springs, so I am sure there are strict regulations on what can be used and where you can fish. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Mud Stompper.........ya might wanna post in the Southeast Streams and Rivers Forums for some better answers.


----------



## Mud Stompper (Jan 10, 2008)

Yea, roger that.... I do a lot of reading, but posting is not my specialty as you can see.... For some reason I thought I was in the southeast area when I posted this.... Thanks....


----------

